# Fresh Crome



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Hit a unstocked trib today to see if any fish moved in. I got a spot i go to early in September that usualy gives up a fish or two. They were there all right. Dead. I counted 7 all together in the hole i fish. Some nice ones 24 inchers all fish looked fresh. I'm wondering why. Did they move in and die or where they in and died in the heat last week/


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Low oxygen levels in the warm water. Bunch dead along the shore east of Cleveland too.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Saw a few dead ones at the V yesterday.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Went back this morning and more dead fish. The spot i fish has about 30 fish stacked in it and they wont bite a damn thing.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Hopefully they make it.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Darwin at work the cricks are still bath water


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

cast-off said:


> Hit a unstocked trib today to see if any fish moved in. I got a spot i go to early in September that usualy gives up a fish or two. They were there all right. Dead. I counted 7 all together in the hole i fish. Some nice ones 24 inchers all fish looked fresh. I'm wondering why. Did they move in and die or where they in and died in the heat last week/


Last week was still smoking hot, the Rocky Today was still in the mid to low 70’s. I thought they were smarter than that though, I would think they would head back to the lake when they sense it’s too early and too hot? I’ve seen them travel at night in shallow riffles with there backs out of the water, so even low flows shouldn’t keep them from heading to deeper waters. If it’s a small trib. maybe there’s some polluted run off. and no rain to dilute the holes. It’s ok to post you’re spot so I can check it out for you, 30 fish is a lot this early. Lol.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Just my opinion but I think these early fish are the result of cold rains that cause a strong current to bring these fish in to the small trib‘s and then level drops fast and traps them in the holes where they get cooked. This happens in the reverse on the flats of the Florida Keys with extreme cold weather. The fish feel the cold temperatures and head for the holes which are warmer and then get trapped by the out going tide and then the temperature drops and you get a fish kill.Some years back it about decimated the snook population to the point of closed season till further notice. Since then they have recovered nicely.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

cast-off said:


> Went back this morning and more dead fish. The spot i fish has about 30 fish stacked in it and they wont bite a damn thing.
> View attachment 475364
> View attachment 475365
> View attachment 475366


C-O, I need to go there and do a thorough investigation! Thinking organic nutrient load/run-off, but PM me the directions, or numbers! I‘ll get back to you asap!


----------

